# RAM/Memory Usage Problems



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey, so I recently(month) ago bought a new computer and built it myself. There has always been this RAM problem with it that I can't seem to fix. I have 2x8GB og RAM and when I open Task Manager sometimes it shows me that I use 90%+ of it, although I can see that not more then 500MB of ram is in use(this is if I just turned on the computer). Sometimes it is fine and is at around 20%, but that too is way to much. If I can't get any help here that works I will just send in the motherboard, cpu and RAM where I bought it and they will try to fix it, but I would love to try to fix it myself first with some help.

I run Windows 8,
my CPU is a Intel Core i7-4770K,
my RAM sticks are Kingston DDR3 HyperX blu 1600MHz 2x8GB
and my mother board is a MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Socket-1150


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Sometimes it is fine and is at around 20%, but that too is way to much.


Why is 20% too much? What would be the benefit if less were being used?

How much memory is "usually" being used?

Does the 90%+ happen frequently or only briefly upon start up?


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Why is 20% too much? What would be the benefit if less were being used?
> 
> How much memory is "usually" being used?
> 
> Does the 90%+ happen frequently or only briefly upon start up?


20% on start up is too much with the idea that I have a 16GB ram and using 20% of that without running any big programs IMO is too much.

That depends, it is weird, I just restarted my computer and after the 4th time my memory went down to 10% after start up. So around 4 of 5 times it is at 90%+, so "usually" it is high.

If I get 90%+ It does not go down, I'll have to restart it till it gets better. Sometimes It also goes up to 90% after some time on the computer but that usually just happens if I run editing programs like after effects and premiere, and it does not go back down when I completely close these programs.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand why it hits 90% on startup, but the rest is not necessarily a concern. Windows 8/8.1 improves on even Windows 7's memory management, so even "idling" at 50% does not indicate a problem. Windows will keep stuff in memory until it needs the space, and thus does not have to read from disk again if the program to which the memory belongs is run again.

Saying it another way: in older systems if 90% was in use it meant that only 10% was available for an additional program. With the newer systems that is not the case; even with 90% in use much of that may be able to be freed up immediately if needed for new use.


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand why it hits 90% on startup, but the rest is not necessarily a concern. Windows 8/8.1 improves on even Windows 7's memory management, so even "idling" at 50% does not indicate a problem. Windows will keep stuff in memory until it needs the space, and thus does not have to read from disk again if the program to which the memory belongs is run again.
> 
> Saying it another way: in older systems if 90% was in use it meant that only 10% was available for an additional program. With the newer systems that is not the case; even with 90% in use much of that may be able to be freed up immediately if needed for new use.


Hmm, when I start programs(when I have 90%+ RAM used) it does not free anything, everything just starts running really slow.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Can you submit screenshots of the ENTIRE list of running processes in the Task Manager?

Your screenshot in post #1 shows only the first 14 of them.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

flavallee said:


> Can you submit screenshots of the ENTIRE list of running processes in the Task Manager?
> 
> Your screenshot in post #1 shows only the first 14 of them.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------


Oh sry, didn't see the notification in the mail.

http://gyazo.com/671a700ab1846a1c231e7fee1f261d3d
http://gyazo.com/de685fd21adf88954eb2aa4d042d4c0b
http://gyazo.com/df3f6ec4b582ea9b79337206f82952c9
http://gyazo.com/9d10e479d3a6e26d6e14ce3f4bdefff0
http://gyazo.com/7dcb5293e66d3cf4ec740ce3f2e25bf1
http://gyazo.com/e4792dffec363f18be0ee4934bdb1c89
http://gyazo.com/9e820e4466341813652713d46abc6438


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can tell from your screenshots, your computer appears to have 90+ running processes.

If that's the case, it would account for why there's so much memory(RAM) usage.

I personally have never used Windows 8, so I'm not aware if it's normal for it to have more default running processes than Windows 7 does.

Your computer also has a lot of multimedia-related programs and add-ons, so that's adding to the number of running processes.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hmm, ok, so is there anything I can do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm going to assume that the following can be done in Windows 8 like it can be done in Windows 7 and earlier versions.

If you prefer to submit screenshots instead, that's fine.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the "Services" window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic / Automatic(Delayed Start).

If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

Make sure to spell them correctly.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

MSCONFIG:
http://gyazo.com/39e9d259bd6e6638d1bfb5bed70de540

SERVICES.MSC:
http://gyazo.com/6ea2f2007ef5ed9ef1ebad27e074536a
http://gyazo.com/170c8c1bac03b33c5fd22232b3f62647


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer appears to be infected and is another issue that needs to be dealt with.

Give me a few minutes to examine your screenshots, then I'll get back to you.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

These startup entries can be unchecked:

*Adobe Creative Cloud

Adobe Updater Startup Utility

Creative UpdReg

InstallShield

NVIDIA Capture Server Proxy

NVIDIA GeForce Experience

Nvtmru

Spotify

Windows host process*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

----------------------------------------------------------------

These service entries can be changed to Manual:

Double-click each one to open its properties window, then change the "Startup Type" setting, then click Apply - OK.

*Distributed Link Tracking Client

MSI_SuperCharger

MSI_Trigger_Service

Skype Updater*

All *Google* entries

All *Microsoft .NET Framework* entries

All *NVIDIA* entries

After you're done, restart the computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you complete post #13, do the following:

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the *Scan* button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the *Report* button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do as my colleague has asked - but also on your opening post on the task manager screenshot you will see - open resource monitor
If you do that and select the memory tab - that will show you how your ram is being used
Please see my screenshot


I concur with my colleague TerryNet - Windows 8 will use most of the available ram, but if it is required as ram by programs or indeed more is required by the system, then it will release ram from the reserved pool - standby - allocation


That is shown on my screenshot


Referring to the number of applications running when the computer is starting. there are as my colleague has said too many, however I see you have Norton - as your AV
IMHO troubleshooting ram use while Norton is running is a lost cause.
I strongly advise you to disable or indeed even uninstall Norton, providing you have the means to reinstall, if it paid for. IF it is free I would get rid of it.
It does not and never has sat well with Windows 8.
You would be far better running the included Windows defender, which of course on 8 is a full AV, not like the previous Defender on 7.


When you open resource monitor you will be able to see not only the lower window showing the overall division of the ram use, but also the top window will show what is using it


If you click once on the headings of the top window it will sort the entries by use - eg. HIGH to LOW etc


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hmm ok, will try this.

The norton is just a free 2 months or something I got with my computer, the thing that makes me wonder is that it is not always on 90% RAM. Just sometimes when I turn it on it is just like that and other times it isn't. I'll try to do this the next time the RAM use turns 90%+ too.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Have you checked that all updates are installed
2. Your ram use will I am sure definitely decrease when you get rid of Norton, if I am wrong you can of course always reinstall it
3. Irrespective of what the ram use is now, you do need to run that program recommended by my colleague
AdwCleaner


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please complete the instructions in post #14.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is the "report"



> # AdwCleaner v3.215 - Report created 11/07/2014 at 15:40:10
> # Updated 09/07/2014 by Xplode
> # Operating System : Windows 8.1 (64 bits)
> # Username : Sheet - SONDRE-PC
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you completed the instructions in post #13?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Clean" button, then click "OK".

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.

The computer will restart.

When the log appears during restart, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

# AdwCleaner v3.215 - Report created 11/07/2014 at 18:10:52
# Updated 09/07/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 8.1 (64 bits)
# Username : Sheet - SONDRE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Sheet\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.protectorbho
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\protector_dll.protectorbho.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}]
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}
Value Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}]

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17126

-\\ Google Chrome v35.0.1916.153

[ File : C:\Users\Sheet\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1470 octets] - [11/07/2014 15:40:10]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [1530 octets] - [11/07/2014 18:10:19]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1459 octets] - [11/07/2014 18:10:52]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1519 octets] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you completed the instructions I gave you in post #13 for reducing the list of running processes in your computer?

The smaller the number of startup and services entries that auto-load and run in the background, the less RAM and processor usage there'll be.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sheet (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, I followed the steps from post #13


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sheet said:


> Yes, I followed the steps from post #13


:up:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Your last AdwCleaner log looks good. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

